# Gruselig: Euer persönlich schlimmster Horror-Moment in einem Spiel - jetzt mitmachen!



## DH (5. November 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Gruselig: Euer persönlich schlimmster Horror-Moment in einem Spiel - jetzt mitmachen!* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Gruselig: Euer persönlich schlimmster Horror-Moment in einem Spiel - jetzt mitmachen!


----------



## dohderbert (5. November 2011)

Bei mir war es aufjedenfall Amnesia.. Es musste nichts passieren, aber die anspannung WOW..


----------



## Oli22 (5. November 2011)

zu 100% auch AMNESIA...wenn man sich richtig reinversetzt stehen einen dauerhaft die haare zu berge...grusel pur


----------



## IlllIIlllI (5. November 2011)

amnesia fand ich total langweilig 
dead space 2 war top da musste ich mich teilweise echt zusammenreißen 
und bei fear wurden die schockmomente so doof gesetzt das man die komplett verpassen kann wenn man nur ein bisschen zu weit läuft


----------



## dohderbert (5. November 2011)

Bei Amnesia musste ich stellenweise eine Auszeit einlegen, mehr als 15 min ging nicht xD

Dead Space 2? hmm war für mich leider leider langweilig ( was schock momente angeht )


----------



## a3507742 (5. November 2011)

An die Leiter Szene in FEAR kann ich mich auch noch seeeehr gut erinnern. Man kommt sich richtig Machtlos vor. Genial!


----------



## dohderbert (5. November 2011)

Fear 2 war der Anfang im Hubschrauber genial, aber das wars dann auch :/


----------



## Oli22 (5. November 2011)

also in Dead Space 2 ist für mich überhaupt nix gruseliges...da is Dead Space teil 1 schon etwas besser aber so richtig schocken/gruseln kann man sich da nicht...bei Amnesia schon


----------



## Thought (5. November 2011)

Kleiner Tipp für die FSK 18 Freunde...

ich bin über eure Videos dort mit ein paar Umwegen an interessantes Splattermaterial geraten (Dead Alive / Braindead / sonstigem Gore). Ich weiß nicht ob das so gut ist für die Jugend, die zwar schon anders drauf ist als ich damals noch, doch sollte man wenigstens versuchen zu vermeiden, dass ein 11 Jähriger die Rasenmäherszene aus einem bekannten Film hautnah mitbekommt.


----------



## UthaSnake (5. November 2011)

Beim hierzulande indizierten Monoith-Spiel wo man in der Schule die einarmige Leiche findet. Größter Schockmoment!

Dead Space 1 & 2 an einigen Stellen auch heftige Schocker 

Penumbra 1, als man das Tagebuch findet und liest was mit den leute passiert ist und im Hintergrund diese ganzen Geräusche ertönen - super!

Fear 2, der Schulkorridor 

Was ich schade bei Fear 1 fand; bevor das Spiel ershcien, gab es ein Gameplayvideo in dem der Spieler im "Bürofoyer", indem alles voller Blut ist, zu einer versperrten Gittertür geht. Das Licht flackkert ein paar mal und aufeinmal erscheint klein Alma dahinter und läuft durch den Flur.
Im fertigen Spiel war dies nicht mehr vorhanden - schade!


----------



## potu1304 (5. November 2011)

eindeutig Amnesia ;D
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5BFSYWw08uQ


----------



## SparkAmandil (5. November 2011)

Für mich ganz klar Amnesia The Dark Descent.
Konnte mich von der ersten Minute an gut in das Spiel und seine Atmosphäre einfinden sodass ich nach nicht mal zwei Minuten bereits angespannt durch das Spiel lief, nein eher schlicht. Jedes noch so kleine ungeplante Geräusch hatte zur Folge dass ich im Schatten kauerte und gefühlte Ewigkeiten darauf wartete ob noch etwas passiert.
Der absolute Horror war dabei der Abschnitt in dem einen unsichtbare Wesen durch das Wasser verfolgten.

Ohnehin absolut werlos gegen die Kreaturen, gefangen auf kleinen Kisten und den Feind noch nicht einmal "sehen" können, das hat für echte Panik beim spielen gesorgt.


----------



## Belgium (5. November 2011)

Silent Hill, für die PSone, das Radiogeräusch (Rauschen), sprach dafür das Geister in der Nähe (oder so ähnlich), im Dunkeln, herrlich gruselig!


----------



## tarnvogL (5. November 2011)

der gruseligste moment in Games war und ist immer noch wenn eigene Teammates nicht teamplay fäig sind.


----------



## GamingParia (5. November 2011)

Ganz ehrlich:
In Minecraft 
Ich bin relativ leicht zu erschrecken , also zählt das vllt. nicht^^
Jedenfalls bin ich in einer Höhle gewesen und auf einmal aus der Ecke kommt ein Skelett und schießt mich ab 
Ich hab die Maus weggeschmissen


----------



## IlllIIlllI (5. November 2011)

sehr schreckhaft zu sein ist auch ein symptom für ernste psychische erkrankungen 
nur so btw  60% der deutschen sind in behandlung wegen psychischer erkrankungen in frankreich sogar 80% 
noch mehr?


----------



## DonnieB1982 (5. November 2011)

Ich stimme dem Stangl zu .. dies war/ist und bleibt auf ewig in mein Gehirn gebrannt .. diese fucking Szene ... Bis dato hat es kein Spiel mehr geschafft mich auf diese Art und Weise zu erschrecken


----------



## vogelpommes (5. November 2011)

Das gruseligste Spiel was ich je gespielt habe war komischerweise Silent Hill 4 The Room. Es hatte zwar keine Schockmomente, aber ich fand die albtraumhaften Umgebungen und die Soundkulisse so verstörend wie in noch keinem anderen Spiel.


----------



## Spambot (5. November 2011)

So ziemlich die komplette Marine Kampagne bei Aliens vs. Predator 2. Meiner Meinung nach das gruseligste Game aller Zeiten. 
Ich kann mich noch erinnern, dass ich nach dem zweiten Level freiwillig(!) aufgehört habe, weil ich nervlich einfach am Ende war.


----------



## billy336 (5. November 2011)

dead space 2 war heftig beim 1. mal durchspielen. vor allem diese schnellen viecher mit dem riesigen stachel und im kindergarten hatte ich echt schiss, dass irgendwelche kinder oder babies plötzlich von einer ecke kommen. blanker horror.
amnesia habe ich nie gespielt.
doom 3 hatte auch ein paar coole szenen, vor allem der level, wo eine ganze weile nichts passiert. dieser subtile horror war schon echt gemein.
aber die für mich am gruseligste, schlimmste passage/szene die ich jemals in einem pc-game hatte war die wiege in thief 3. bei vielen, wer das spiel kennt, läuft bei dem namen ein schauer über den rücken. habe tage gebraucht, bis ich den level durchgespielt hatte, hab mich so eingeschissen.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=srDSPtKZhfk


----------



## blaCk-SourCe (5. November 2011)

Ich habe damals Doom 3 mit einem Freund zusammen gespielt, also immer abwechselnd: Einer guckt zu, der andere spielt.. einmal, als ich gerade am spielen war springt mein Freund plötzlich mit einem Schrei vom Stuhl auf, woraufhin ich die Maus vor Schreck total verziehe, dann sofort im Spiel rundherum die Umgebung danach absuche, warum er sich erschrocken hat, kann aber nichts sehen, schreie ihn an: "WAS, WAS, WO DENN, WAS DENN?!?!!?!!"...
Dann bricht er in lachen aus und erklärt mir, dass sein Handy in seiner Hosentasche vibriert hatte und er sich deswegen so erschrocken hat....
Es dauerte ein bisschen, bis ich dann wieder Blut in der Adrenalinbahn hatte^^


----------



## Staplerfahrer7388 (5. November 2011)

Also bei mir war es F.E.A.R. 1 (das erste mal gespielt). Ich hab mich andauern erschrocken ganz besonders bei der Szene mit der Leiter und weil es mir zu viel wurde, hab ich eine Woche lang nicht gespielt. Wieder angefangen, wieder erschrocken, diesmal vor meinen eigenen Schatten XD
Das Krankenhaus bei Extraction Point hat mir dann den Rest gegeben! Das war Krass!
Bei F.E.A.R. 2 war es gleich der Anfang mit der Spieluhr, wo die Olle mir ins Face springt.
Einfach nur krank XD


----------



## Oli22 (5. November 2011)

SparkAmandil schrieb:


> Für mich ganz klar Amnesia The Dark Descent.
> Konnte mich von der ersten Minute an gut in das Spiel und seine Atmosphäre einfinden sodass ich nach nicht mal zwei Minuten bereits angespannt durch das Spiel lief, nein eher schlicht. Jedes noch so kleine ungeplante Geräusch hatte zur Folge dass ich im Schatten kauerte und gefühlte Ewigkeiten darauf wartete ob noch etwas passiert.
> Der absolute Horror war dabei der Abschnitt in dem einen unsichtbare Wesen durch das Wasser verfolgten.
> 
> Ohnehin absolut werlos gegen die Kreaturen, gefangen auf kleinen Kisten und den Feind noch nicht einmal "sehen" können, das hat für echte Panik beim spielen gesorgt.


 das gute daran ist wenn man sich im Dunkeln versteckt wird der typ immer nervöser und man fühlt es richtig mit...vorallem die sicht verschwimmt leicht...das herz wird lauter... er fängt richtig an abzukacken da ^^, und man reagiert auf jedes kleine rascheln.... das ist das absolute horror game überhaupt...

btw kostete mich das game vor nem halben jahr schlappe 14,95€ bei STEAM


----------



## scriptkiddie (5. November 2011)

Am allerschlimmsten? Wer hätts gedacht, Amnesia ist einfach nicht zu überbieten.

Ich erinnere mich an eine Szene bei der ich schreiend durch enge Gänge rannte, hinter mir ein Monster, das mich stetig verfolgte und dabei einen Höllenlärm verursachte...nackte Panik.


----------



## xotoxic242 (5. November 2011)

Wo ich mir richtig eingemacht habe war bei Amnesia- The Dark Descent im Keller-Bereich.
Habe im dunklem Zimmer gezockt.Mit Kerzenschein nur.Kopfhörer und der geile Sound.
Als mich das unsichtbare etwas verfolgt hat mit den tappsen im Wasser von hinten.
Muuuahhaha..........das Spiel gruselt einem wirklich.


----------



## Morathi (5. November 2011)

Ich glaube, das erste Spiel, das mir richtig Angst eingejagt hat war Zork Nemesis. Ich war damals vielleicht 10 oder 11 und der sprechende aufgespießte Kopf im Sanatarium bzw die Mumien haben mich echt fertig gemacht. Ich bin aus dem Raum gerannt als die Mumien losgebrabbelt haben. 
Danach dann vermutlich die im Artikel genannte Zombiehund-Szene in Resident Evil eins. Undying hatte auch fiese Momente. Aber das meiste Adrenalin war definitiv der Wasserlevel in Amnesia. Der erste Teil war schlimm. Der zweite ging noch. Der letzte war einfach traumatisierend. Da ich Horrorspiele mag, einfach super!

Achja, FEAR 1: Das Spiel besteht aus Großraumbüros, und man erwartet nach 5-6 Stunden Spielzeit echt nicht, dass aus einem der Büroabteile Alma auf allen Vieren auf einen zugesprinten kommt. Da is meine Maus vom Tisch gefallen.


----------



## aliman91 (5. November 2011)

An die letzten Momente an die ich mich erinner kann, waren in Elder Scralls 4: Oblivion. Die Höhlen mit den Ogern und Trollen. Hab da immer alle 5 Sekunden einen Quicksave gemacht. Oder anfangs auch in Dead Space. Lies aber nach mit der Zeit.


----------



## Darknomis806 (5. November 2011)

dead space 1&2 sind einfach nur ein rießiger horror moment


----------



## Sancezz1 (5. November 2011)

Also wirklich Angst / Furcht löst bei mir kein Computerspielund auch Filme nicht aus. Klar, gibt es mal Momente in denen man kurz zusammenzuckt.
Aber bei Amnesia; The Dark Descent hatte ich ständig einen erhöhten Puls, ab und an auch etwas angst. Leider konnte ich das Spiel nie zu ende spielen, da ich mit der Zeit tierische Kopfschmerzen bekommen habe


----------



## think1 (5. November 2011)

Amnesia. Ist glaub das einzige Spiel bei dem ich mal geschrien hab^^


----------



## jcc7eq (5. November 2011)

Felix Schütz, du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Ich kann sowas auch nicht ab. Selbst Stalker war mir stellenweise zu gruselig. 

In diesem Spiel hatte ich auch meinen bisher eindrucksvollsten Schockmoment: die erste Begegnung mit einem Bloodsucker. Lautes Brüllen, zwei Augen, die auf einen zuspringen und auf einmal den Tod direkt vor dem Gesicht. Angesichts der ohnehin angespannten Gefühlslage der Moment, an dem ich das Spiel erstmal aus und die Sims angemacht hab.


----------



## Bullwey-M (5. November 2011)

Mir hats definitiv resident evil 2 gegeben...ohhh gott


----------



## BeiserSchwab (5. November 2011)

Bei mir war es auch F.E.A.R. 1- paradoxerweise keine Szene mit Alma (wobei die tlw. auch echt übel waren), sondern in dem Abschnitt wo man auf die Viecher trifft die ständig an der Decke herumkraxeln. Schwer genervt von den Zeitgenossen achte ich natürlich nur auf das, was über mir passiert während ich durch die Gänge laufe und BAMM fällt ein Gegner durch die Glasscheibe links und steht vor mir. ANGST.


----------



## Kaeksch (5. November 2011)

Am schlimmsten war glaub ich DOOM 3.
Konnte die ersten 3 Tage nich länger als ne Stunde am Stück zocken. Hatte danach immer übelsten Herzkasper. 
Silent Hill 2 war nich von schlechten Eltern.


----------



## HOTBLACK (5. November 2011)

GamingParia schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich:
> In Minecraft
> Ich bin relativ leicht zu erschrecken , also zählt das vllt. nicht^^
> Jedenfalls bin ich in einer Höhle gewesen und auf einmal aus der Ecke kommt ein Skelett und schießt mich ab
> Ich hab die Maus weggeschmissen



 Ich muss zugeben daß es mir nicht viel anders ging. Die ersten Tage in den Minecrafthöhlen waren der pure Stress.

Aber wirklich erschreckend war auch für mich das Ereignis in Fear das der Sebastian genannt hat. Der Rest von Game 
war auch nicht weniger schlimm weil man ja ab dann jeden Moment mit der nächsten Schockerei rechnen musste.


----------



## Neawoulf (5. November 2011)

Einer meiner ersten Horror-Momente war wohl in *Ultima Underworld 1* (1992, glaube ich). Das war eines oder vielleicht DAS erste 3D RPG und die Technik war für damalige Zeiten echt gut inkl. verschiedene Lichtverhältnisse, Treppen, schmutzig texturierte Wände usw.

Auf jeden Fall gab es da auf der zweiten oder dritten Ebene (man gerät während des Spiels immer tiefer in ein Höhlensystem hinein) gab es eine Treppe, die in einen sehr dunklen Bereich führte, in dem kopflose Wesen, die zugleich auch noch verdammt stark waren, herumliefen. Da es so dunkel war, dass man kaum das Schwert vor Augen sehen konnte, war das für mich damals (ca. 12 oder 13 Jahre alt) ne verdammt gruselige Sache. Beim ersten Mal haben mich die Viecher sofort gekillt, danach hab ich mich kaum wieder in diesen Bereich hinuntergetraut. An sich war das ganze Spiel damals schon sehr gruselig und viele Effekte hatten für mich als horrorunerfahrenen Knirps ungefähr die gleiche Wirkung auf mich wie heute Amnesia.

Zum Thema *Amnesia*: Am gruseligsten fand ich nicht unbedingt einmal meine eigenen Erfahrungen im Spiel (obwohl die auch recht heftig waren), richtig übel fand ich den Bereich, in dem verschiedene Foltermethoden "präsentiert" wurden, z. B. der _Brazen Bull_. Den kannte ich vorher nicht, einfach nur grausam, dieses Gerät. Wer's nicht kennt: Das Ding ist eine innen hohle Bullenstatue aus Bronze, oben ist eine Klappe, da kommt das Opfer rein und unten wird Feuer gemacht, bis das Metall zu glühen beginnt und das Opfer drinnen quasi gekocht/gebraten wird (was sehr lange dauern kann). Über verschiedene Rohrleitungen, die zum Mund des Bullen führen, werden die Schreie des Opfers so verzerrt, dass es wie das Muhen eines Bullen klingt. Der Auftraggeber, der diesen Bullen damals anfertigen lies, warf den Entwickler des Foltergeräts auch gleich als ersten hinein um sich an dessen Tod zu erfreuen.
Dazu kommen (jetzt wieder ingame, die Geschichte über den Bullen ist angeblich echt) diverse Leute, in denen Leute gefoltert (z. B. bei lebendigem Leibe zersägt) wurden und während man sich diverse Zeichnungen dazu an den Wänden anschaute, hörte man die Schreie der Opfer und das Raspeln der Säge ... grausam. Dagegen sind Doom 3, Dead Space & Co. nichts.

Einige andere Spiele (z. B. Silent Hill 2, Forbidden Siren 2, Doom 3) waren auch nicht übel, aber da kann ich jetzt keine bestimmten Szenen/Momente nennen, wobei ... doch, zu *Forbidden Siren 2* fällt mir was ein:

Forbidden Siren 2 - Mother is here! - YouTube

Die Szene ist schon verdammt krank (und das quasi ohne Splatter).


----------



## de-Jo (5. November 2011)

Hätte da auch 3 Vorschläge:
a) Aliens vs. Predator 2 - Als Marine läuft man am Anfang durch mind. 2 Levels, ohne einem Alien zu begegnen. Aber ihr Kreischen, Kratzen und Klopfen ist allgegenwärtig... heftiger Scheiß!
b) Vampires: Bloodlines - Das abgebrannte Hotel, auch ein Lvl. eigentlich ohne Gegner, das einen völlig fertig macht.
c) wie unten erwähnt: Thief 3, das Level "Die Wiege"... genial designte Mission, und völlig 'psycho'


----------



## Vordack (5. November 2011)

Als ich Gothic 3 daß erste mal versuchte zum laufen zu kriegen (am Release Tag)


----------



## xNomAnorx (5. November 2011)

Eins meiner ersten richtigen Horror-Spiele war FEAR, dass hab ich zusammen mit einem Freund durchgespielt, als ich ca. 15 war. 
Da ich zu dem Zeitpunkt keinerlei Erfahrung mit dem Genre hatte war es dementsprechend heftig und ich habe mich mehr als einmal richtig übel erschrocken. 
Zu der selben Zeit hab ich auch Forbidden Siren auf der PS2 durchgespielt, ich bin mir allerdings nicht mehr sicher ob es der erste oder der zweite Teil war oder ob es überhaupt zwei gibt  Ich kann mich noch an eine Szene erinnern, in der man zusammen mit einem kleinen Mädchen in einer Schule ist. Man muss dann irgendwie aus der Schule entkommen und sich durch die dunklen Gänge an ganz vielen Zombies vorbeischleichen. Das Mädchen musste man immer hinterher rufen. Das war richtig schöner Nervenkitzel 

Dead Space 1 fand ich noch etwas gruseliger als Dead Space 2, ich kann mich da spontan an zwei Momente erinern.
Ich hab Dead Space immer im Dunklen und mit HeadSet gespielt, deswegen bin ich an einer Stelle ziemlich erschrocken, als man im Aufzug steht und plötzlich einen grellen, langgezogene Schrei hört. Es ist zwar nichts passiert, aber es kam unerwartet und man hatte defintiv Schiss die nachfolgenden Räume zu untersuchen. 
Die andere Stelle ist natürlich die mit dem unkaputtbaren Nekromorph der einen verfolgt. So Szenen gibt es auch in DS2 und in beiden Spielen haben sie meinem Puls ganz schön in die Höhe getrieben.

Kürzlich hab ich dann auch mal die Penumbra Reihe durchgespielt. Ist sehr zu empfehlen, vor allem das Ende von Overture ist mir gut in Erinnerung geblieben. Penumbra Overture Ending

Der unangefochtene König auf dem Grusel-Thron ist ganz klar Amnesia. Einzelene Momente zu nennen ist schwierig, das ganze Spiel ist ein einziger grauenhafter Moment 
Besonders im Gedächtniss geblieben ist mir z.b. die Leichenhalle aber auch der eine helle Raum mit dem Schrank, indem ich und mein Kumpel diesen Dialog hatten:
Ich: "Hier kommt wenigstens kein Monster, hier könnte man sich ja nirgendwo verstecken und es ist schön hell"
Freund: "Höchstens im Schrank "
Ich:"Ja Klar Muahahahaa "
Plötzlich hört man ein Krachen und die Tür zum Raum fliegt auf
Freund:" GEH IN DEN SCHRANK, GEH IN DEN SCHRANK!!!!!!!" 

Amnesia war einfach genial, ich hielt mich vorher für relativ abgebrüht was Horror Games angeht, aber hab trotzdem geschwitzt und geschrien wie damals bei FEAR als ich noch ein kleiner Stumpen war


----------



## nullskill (5. November 2011)

das einzig gruselige und wirklich spannende game von denen hier ist einzig und allein "Amnesia - The Dark Descent". da hatte ich regelmäßig gänsehaut", vor allem wenn diese viecher in der nähe waren und dabei die atmosphäre durch richtig drückende musik unterstützt wurde... und überall wimmernde stimmen und krächzende geräusche zu hören... aaaahh gänsehaut!!! xD


----------



## fatal-illusion (5. November 2011)

Meine schlimmsten Momente hatte ich auch - wie sicher Einige - in Amnesia/Penumbra (hoffentlich gibt's da bald was Neues von den Machern ) und ich freu mich auch, dass hier AvP2 erwähnt wurde, als Marine waren die ersten lvl wirklich einfach nur WUAH! (eins der wenigen games, wenngleich ich jünger war, welches ich wirklich mit "Schiss" gespielt hab). Dead Space 1 hat mich auch mehrmals von den Socken geholt, spätestens, als wir von diesem Riesenvieh am Bein gepackt werden, welches versucht uns durch das ominöse Loch zu ziehen (ich war beim 1. Mal wie versteinert...)

RE1 is hier ja schon angeführt, bei den Hunden/Krähen bzw. in RE2 die Arme, die aus der Wand kamen, haben mir tatsächlich beinah einen Herzinfarkt beschert...schön, dass es derlei Spiele gibt, zieh ich jedem Standardshooter vor


----------



## Delta07 (5. November 2011)

Gruselig war auf jeden Fall F.E.A.R. im dunklen zimmer mit kopfhörern, DOOM3 ging so, Dead Space und Alan Wake


----------



## xNomAnorx (5. November 2011)

fatal-illusion schrieb:


> (hoffentlich gibt's da bald was Neues von den Machern )


 
Die arbeiten bereits an einer neuen Engine und einem neuen Spiel. Hoffentlich kommts bald


----------



## Thethingagain (5. November 2011)

Hmmm - Als Kind am Amiga - Moonstones - die Sumpflevel wo diese merkwürdige Hexe mit den Tentakelarmen (oder waren das Äste) immer plötzlich aus dem Sumpf auftauchte und dich packte! Ich will ein MOONSTONE REMAKE!!!!!!


----------



## Phatboy75 (5. November 2011)

meiner meinung nach fehlt condemned in der liste ! die atmosphäre war schon echt beklemmend .


----------



## TheGenius79III79 (5. November 2011)

Als ich das erste mal bei S.T.A.L.K.E.R Shadow of Chernobyl ein schreklichen schrei hörte und in  die roten augen eines Blutsaugers blickte.... erstmal pause und tee trinken 

Achja und minecraft ist echt sau gruselig


----------



## AWYN (5. November 2011)

definitiv FEAR. leider nur Teil 1 gespielt. ich hatte gerade diese fahrstühle aktiviert, geh um die ecke und sie steht da und kommt langsam auf mich zu. bevor ich bemerkt habe, dass hinter mir eine wand ist, hat die S-taste vor lauter panik schon einges gelitten...


----------



## PCG_Vader (5. November 2011)

de-Jo schrieb:


> b) Vampires: Bloodlines - Das abgebrannte Hotel, auch ein Lvl. eigentlich ohne Gegner, das einen völlig fertig macht.


 
Oh Gott, ja, wie konnte ich das nur vergessen 
Unfassbar gruslige Stelle, von der Art des Terrors und auch der Heftigkeit her das einzige, was für mich noch an Amnesia rankommt. Wirklich krass gewesen damals, nach dem Level war  ich durchgeschwitzt 
Und direkt danach kam doch das Streitgesprch mit den beiden multiplen Persönlichkeiten der Nachtclubesitzerin oder? Wahnsinn, was für einmalige Szenen. Ich glaub, ich muss die Tage echt mal wieder Vampire rauskramen und noch mal durchspielen

Ansonsten freuts mich, dass ich (neben unseren Redaktionsangsthäschen Felix natürlich ) nicht der einzige Schisser bin, dem Amnesia Panikattacken bereitete 


Ebenfalls sehr krass fand ich Silent Hill 2, wobei ich das deutlich zu spät gespielt habe - da wich meine Angst eher einer wissenschaftlichen Neugier zur Analyse und Interpretation der einzelnen Aspekte des Spiels.


----------



## The_Final (5. November 2011)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Zum Thema *Amnesia*: Am gruseligsten fand ich nicht unbedingt einmal meine eigenen Erfahrungen im Spiel (obwohl die auch recht heftig waren), richtig übel fand ich den Bereich, in dem verschiedene Foltermethoden "präsentiert" wurden, z. B. der _Brazen Bull_. Den kannte ich vorher nicht, einfach nur grausam, dieses Gerät. Wer's nicht kennt: Das Ding ist eine innen hohle Bullenstatue aus Bronze, oben ist eine Klappe, da kommt das Opfer rein und unten wird Feuer gemacht, bis das Metall zu glühen beginnt und das Opfer drinnen quasi gekocht/gebraten wird (was sehr lange dauern kann). Über verschiedene Rohrleitungen, die zum Mund des Bullen führen, werden die Schreie des Opfers so verzerrt, dass es wie das Muhen eines Bullen klingt. Der Auftraggeber, der diesen Bullen damals anfertigen lies, warf den Entwickler des Foltergeräts auch gleich als ersten hinein um sich an dessen Tod zu erfreuen.
> Dazu kommen (jetzt wieder ingame, die Geschichte über den Bullen ist angeblich echt) diverse Leute, in denen Leute gefoltert (z. B. bei lebendigem Leibe zersägt) wurden und während man sich diverse Zeichnungen dazu an den Wänden anschaute, hörte man die Schreie der Opfer und das Raspeln der Säge ... grausam. Dagegen sind Doom 3, Dead Space & Co. nichts.


 Den Teil des Spiels fand ich auch hart. Frictional Games sind meiner Meinung nach in Sachen Horror aktuell praktisch unschlagbar und ich freue mich bereits auf ihren nächsten Titel.

Dead Space 1 war ebenfalls nicht von schlechten Eltern, der 2. Teil hatte zwar auch einige ganz gute Momente, artete aber besonders gegen Ende zu einer reinen Massenschlacht aus, deren einziger Horror-Effekt auf der ständig mangelnden Munition gründete.


----------



## Zocker15xD (5. November 2011)

n paar Szenen in Crysis waren heftig, besonders die letzten 2 Level auf dem Schiff


----------



## xNomAnorx (5. November 2011)

Zocker15xD schrieb:


> n paar Szenen in Crysis waren heftig, besonders die letzten 2 Level auf dem Schiff


 
Du fandest Crysis gruselig? Dann spiel bloß kein Amnesia


----------



## Longinos (5. November 2011)

Auch wenn ich nur die Demo gespielt habe! Arcania Gothic 4  die Synchro der alten Hexe zum Ende der Demo. echt zum Gruseln aber das war nur der Höhepunkt der Demo^^


----------



## dohderbert (5. November 2011)

Bei Amnesia sind nicht nur bestimmte Szenen schocker, sondern das ganze Game ansich, über mehrere Stunden hin, dieser psychische Druck xD


----------



## EiLafSePleisteischen (5. November 2011)

Elder Scrolls 4: Ich latsche durch nen Dungeon und denke, ich habe alle Gegner gekillt. Plötzlich springt mich so ein Viech von der Seite an und ich hab mich total erschrocken. Eigentlich völliger Schwachsinn, dass man sich bei Elder Scrolls halber in die Hosen macht, aber in diesem Moment habe ich sowas von nicht damit gerechnet


----------



## DeeJay66 (5. November 2011)

Amnesia: The Dark Descent

Was die Mädels und Jungs da allein im Soundbereich gezaubert haben ist unvergleichlich. Man hört/liest von etlichen Usern, dass man zwischendurch einfach mal Pause machen musste(!). Wenn das keine Empfehlung ist ... 

Dead Space ist auch so ein Kandidat. Auch hier ist es IMO vorrangig der Sound, der ein beklemmendes Gefühl verschafft. Die grafische Umsetzung ist hier eher zweitrangig, wenn auch überaus gelungen.


Gruß,

-DeeJay66


----------



## MisterSmith (5. November 2011)

Ebenfalls Alien vs. Predator 2. Ich hab nur die Demo gespielt, diese kleinen schnellen Viecher, keine Ahnung wie die heißen. Das einzige Spiel wo ich aufgegeben habe, da ich jedes mal wenn diese Viecher angerannt kamen, so ziemlich alles außer diese Viecher getroffen habe und starb. 
Ich hätte natürlich auch einfach den Sound etwas leiser machen und den Bass herunter drehen können, aber dann machen solche Spiele nicht mehr viel Sinn.

Und der Klang sollte am besten so sein, dass man zumindest bei den Hintergrundgeräuschen nicht heraushören kann, ob das Geräusch jetzt aus den Boxen oder von draußen kommt.


----------



## GeierTVE (5. November 2011)

Für mich immer wieder gruselig:
das Origin-Fenster beim Start von Battlefield 3!
Huuuuuuuuu.... da läuft es einem echt kalt den Rücken runter


----------



## absztrakkt (5. November 2011)

Shadow of Chernobyl definitiv. Die Atmosphäre erdrückt einen regelrecht.
Bioshock hat auch so seine Momente (Gleich am Anfang als sich ein Splicer versucht in diese Tauchkugel zu schneiden)...
Metro is auch nicht von schlechten Eltern. Teilweise is der Schwierigkeitsgrad auch ziemlich gruselig 

Amnesia is auch bald dran,für 3€ auf Steam ergattert


----------



## Zerth (5. November 2011)

Wo ist System Shock 2 .. ?


----------



## Skaty12 (5. November 2011)

Minecraft... ich hab echt Angst auf Easy in irgendne Höhle zu steigen, grade jetzt wo die Creeper noch mehr Schaden anrichten


----------



## HeavyM (5. November 2011)

Meine Favourites:

Phantasmagoria 1
gibt da ne Szene da springt einen ne katze an da hab ich mich zu Tode erschrocken

Resident Evil 1 
wi due Hunde durchs Fenster springen

Doom 3
andauernd erschrocken und in 16 std am stück über Beamer und Surroundanlagedurchgespielt am release Tag bei meiner Doom 3 Releaseparty 

Battlefield Bad Company 2
Ich erschreck mich andauernd wenn ich im Multiplayer irgendwo rumschleiche und da steht auf einmal einer vor mir hahaha

Quake 2
Immer geile Klautrophobische Stimmung in dem Game zu mindest noch vor 13 Jahren oder so


----------



## Mathragor (5. November 2011)

Amnesia war ganz nett. Aber so schlimm wie alle sagen fand ich es auch wieder nicht. Bei Fear 2 musst ich an einer Stelle (Grundschule) aus machen weils mir zu krass war. Bei Amnesia hatte ich sowas nicht.


----------



## Oli22 (5. November 2011)

Mathragor schrieb:


> Amnesia war ganz nett. Aber so schlimm wie alle sagen fand ich es auch wieder nicht. Bei Fear 2 musst ich an einer Stelle (Grundschule) aus machen weils mir zu krass war. Bei Amnesia hatte ich sowas nicht.


 wegen 1ner stelle in Fear 2?!...aso


----------



## MisterSmith (5. November 2011)

Mathragor schrieb:


> Amnesia war ganz nett. Aber so schlimm wie alle sagen fand ich es auch wieder nicht. Bei Fear 2 musst ich an einer Stelle (Grundschule) aus machen weils mir zu krass war. Bei Amnesia hatte ich sowas nicht.


Gab es das Level mit der Grundschule nicht auch in der Fear 2 Demo? Ich war jetzt da nicht gerade entspannt am spielen, aber besonders aufregend fand ich es auch nicht. Falls es das Level mit den Kinderstimmen war und ich es jetzt nicht mit einem anderen Spiel verwechsle. 

Das einzige was mich da wirklich aufgeregt hat, waren diese übertriebenen Licht-Effekte.


----------



## fr4gi4tor (5. November 2011)

condemned-criminal origins fand ich ziemlich heftig. das game krame ich immer mal wieder raus, wenn ich bock auf nen geilen 'shooter-horror-film' im stockdunkeln zimmer hab. einfach genial.


----------



## endmaster (5. November 2011)

Ich kann gar nicht nachvollziehen, was an DeadSpace so gruselig sein soll. Find das Ding ziemlich langweilig, und das scheiß Inventar ist mir zu klein...
Was der krasseste Horrormoment war, weiß ich gar nicht so genau, stehe auch nicht so auf Horrorspiele. In Metro 2033 gabs nen paar Szenen...


----------



## Zero399 (5. November 2011)

Ich habe in der Silvester Nacht von 2010 auf 2011 stark betrunken Black Ops gespielt. Ich bin jedesmal fast gestorben wenn eine Granate explodiert ist. (und ja ich hab Kills bekommen, auch in betrunkenem Zustand. Jedoch nur einen innerhalb einer Stunde). Ansonsten Fand ich FEAR 1 und 2 im Allgemeinen ziemlich gruslig, jedoch nur mit Kopfhörern. Ansonsten bin ich eigentlich fast nicht zu erschrecken...


----------



## SnowmanGER (5. November 2011)

In einem Mario Kart Wii Tunier in der Gruppenphase 2 Mal von einer Frau besiegt, weil ich sie unterschätzt hatte. Am Ende hatte der Horror aber noch ein gutes Ende genommen habe sie im Halbfinale 4:0 rausgehauen und mir später den Titel geholt *-* Außerdem habe ich gelernt, dass man weibliche Spieler nicht unterschätzen sollte!


----------



## billy336 (5. November 2011)

fand batman arkham asylum ziemlich unheimlich. vor allem die mit scarecrow und im irrenhaus, wo joker die ganzen irren herauslässt. hab eine irren-phobie. monster und son kram erschrecken mich eher selten.


----------



## Freakless08 (5. November 2011)

Meiner ist ganz eindeutig Silent Hill für die PlayStation 1..


----------



## Kreon (6. November 2011)

Thief 1: Generell alle Level mit Untoten, besonders das 2. Level, in dem sie das erste Mal auftreten (war glaub ich ein alter Minenschacht)
Thief 3: Die Wiege

Wer diese Levels gespielt hat, nutzt 99% der hier genannten anderen "gruseligen" Levels danach zum entspannten Einschlafen 

Edit: Die Thief-Reihe ist ja aber auch schon älter und ich denke mal, dass man früher in jüngeren Jahren auch einfach schreckhafter war.


----------



## Holstentor (6. November 2011)

Bioshock war schweine-gruselig, Amnesia sowieso - konnte ich nicht durchspielen.

Aber richtig, richtig unheimlich war ein Moment in "Black & White". Teil 1 glaube ich, ganz sicher bin ich mir aber nicht: Während des Spielens hat eine unheimliche Stimme plötzlich meinen Namen geflüstert. Da ist es mir echt kalt den Rücken runter gelaufen, weil auch nichts im Spiel irgendwie Anlass dazu gegeben hätte. B&W ist nun auch das letzte Spiel, in dem man mit Grusel-Momenten rechnet.

Und nein: Drogen hatten nichts damit zu tun. In Internetforen schildern das viele Spieler - die anders heißen als ich. Keine Ahnung, was das soll. Ist wohl Molyneux-Humor.


----------



## ZAM (6. November 2011)

Die erste Begegnung mit einem Hellknight in Doom.

Ecstatica - Großartiges Spiel, aber das ganze Setting war unglaublich beklemmend. Man hatte permanent Schiss auf eine neue abstruse Art draufzugehen. Gleiches gilt für Alone in the Dark und Call of Cthulhu - Shadow of the Comet und Veil of Darkness.

Hier schon oft erwähnt: Aliens vs. Predator 2 als Marine, vor allem Level 1 - 2, in denen eigentlich gar nichts passiert, aber man durch die unglaublich geniale Atmosphäre einfach in jeder Ecke und Wand was vermutet.

Unreal - Die erste Begegnung mit einem Skarji, als das Licht langsam ausgeht, hinten und vorn der Weg versperrt ist, man nur Geräusche hört und plötzlich greift dich das Ding an!

Das permanent beklemmende Gefühl in System Shock auf der Raumstation.

Das Ritual an Lothian und die Hinrichtung zu Beginn von Ultima 8, sowie das Haus mit den Kindern. 

Tie Fighter in einem Tie Fighter, wenn man zu lange in der Mission gebraucht hat und sogar der eigene Sternenzerstörer schon im Hyperraum verschwunden ist. Geht was über den Horror, allein im Weltall ohne Hyperraumantrieb? *g*


----------



## UtC-4TuNe (6. November 2011)

Kreon schrieb:


> Thief 1: Generell alle Level mit Untoten, besonders das 2. Level, in dem sie das erste Mal auftreten (war glaub ich ein alter Minenschacht)
> Thief 3: Die Wiege
> 
> Wer diese Levels gespielt hat, nutzt 99% der hier genannten anderen "gruseligen" Levels danach zum entspannten Einschlafen
> ...


 

auuu jaaaa Thief 1 was hab ich mir damals fast in die hosen gemacht  war sehr sehr gut das game 

aber solange wie ich schon gamer bin (seit Monkey island 1  ) ist für mich das mit abstand gruseligste spiel was ich überhaupt gespielt habe Amnesia: The Dark Descent....meine herren musste meine Maus leiden weil sie 7-8 mal durch die gegend geflogen ist weil ich mich so erschreckt habe xD und wieviele Pausen ich machen musste nur damit mein Puls wieder runter kommt...

ABER VORSICHT!!!! bei Amnesia darf man nicht durchrennen...man muss sich hinein versetzen und gut die Story mitnehmen...erst dann wirkt der Stil von Amnesia 

bin sehr gespannt auf das neue machwerk von Frictional Games...die befassen sich ja nun noch mehr mit der Psyche und den Ängsten des Menschen fürs nächste Horror Game....alle die Amneisa schon durchgtezockt haben....Spielt die Vorgänger von Frictional Games....Penumbra  damit hab ich angefangen noch vor Amnesia und das waren davor die Gruseligsten spiele für mich....jedenfall Teil 1 & 2


----------



## UtC-4TuNe (6. November 2011)

Thought schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp für die FSK 18 Freunde...
> 
> ich bin über eure Videos dort mit ein paar Umwegen an interessantes Splattermaterial geraten (Dead Alive / Braindead / sonstigem Gore). Ich weiß nicht ob das so gut ist für die Jugend, die zwar schon anders drauf ist als ich damals noch, doch sollte man wenigstens versuchen zu vermeiden, dass ein 11 Jähriger die Rasenmäherszene aus einem bekannten Film hautnah mitbekommt.


 

Ich glaube du verwechselst das thema...Splatter ist nicht gleich Horror.....wenns um Splatter geht könnt ich dir einiges Titel nennen die aber so nciht erlaubt sind in Deutschland


----------



## Neawoulf (6. November 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Tie Fighter in einem Tie Fighter, wenn man zu lange in der Mission gebraucht hat und sogar der eigene Sternenzerstörer schon im Hyperraum verschwunden ist. Geht was über den Horror, allein im Weltall ohne Hyperraumantrieb? *g*


 
X-Wing und Tie Fighter waren in den Momenten für mich Horror, wenn durch Beschädigung die beiden Radarschirme oben in den Ecken zerstört wurden. Da war man mit einem Schlag quasi blind und verdammt hilflos. Wenn man dann noch in einem Tie Fighter ohne Schilde unterwegs war, dann war man oft schneller tot als man "oh" sagen konnte.



UtC-4TuNe schrieb:


> ... aber solange wie ich schon gamer bin (seit Monkey island 1  ) ...


 
Wo du gerade Monkey Island erwähnst: Ich habe alle Teile kurz nach Release gespielt (Monkey Island 1 1990, Monkey Island 2 1992), damals war ich jeweils 9 bzw. 11 Jahre alt. Die Höhlen unter Monkey Island in Teil 1 waren schon verdammt gruselig für mich, aber der letzte Abschnitt von Monkey Island 2 war damals echter Horror für mich. Man konnte zwar nicht sterben, musste aber jederzeit damit rechnen, dass LeChuck in den Raum kam und einen verjagt hat. Stress pur, nachdem das ein paar Mal passiert ist, habe ich das Spiel erst einmal nicht mehr angefasst, weil ich wirklich Panik davor hatte. Erst ein paar Jahre später habe ich das Spiel komplett neu angefangen und dann auch zuende gespielt.


----------



## UtC-4TuNe (6. November 2011)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Wo du gerade Monkey Island erwähnst: Ich habe alle Teile kurz nach Release gespielt (Monkey Island 1 1990, Monkey Island 2 1992), damals war ich jeweils 9 bzw. 11 Jahre alt. Die Höhlen unter Monkey Island in Teil 1 waren schon verdammt gruselig für mich, aber der letzte Abschnitt von Monkey Island 2 war damals echter Horror für mich. Man konnte zwar nicht sterben, musste aber jederzeit damit rechnen, dass LeChuck in den Raum kam und einen verjagt hat. Stress pur, nachdem das ein paar Mal passiert ist, habe ich das Spiel erst einmal nicht mehr angefasst, weil ich wirklich Panik davor hatte. Erst ein paar Jahre später habe ich das Spiel komplett neu angefangen und dann auch zuende gespielt.



Kenn ich nur zu gut  war ja zu der zeit auch noch ein recht junger hüpfer  und LeChuck sa aber auch so ungemeint böse aus


----------



## Oli22 (6. November 2011)

bei amnesia muss man sich einfach mal den TEASER anschauen bei STEAM
oder hier http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M627-obxNzg
dann weiss man wie krass der typ zb drauf ist wenn etwas passiert...bzw wie die umgebung und der Ton da mitwirken...gruselig


----------



## eZehicheL (6. November 2011)

Zum einen in Fallout 3 in diesem Dunwich Gebäude, weil dort immer wieder mal Türen zufallen oder 
Bildschirme zerspringen. Ich hatte die ganze Zeit panisch mein Radar nach einem roten Strich abgesucht.
Sehr schön gemacht, die Tunnel waren auch nicht ohne.

Dann natürlich noch Amnesia, aber weniger das Hauptspiel sondern eine Custom Story namens "White Night".
Ist eine Mischung aus Penumbra Black Plague und Amnesia. Allein die Soundkulisse ist dermaßen verstörend
das man es nicht länger als 15 Minuten am Stück aushält. Dazu kommen dann noch die Monsterbegegnungen
und andere fiese Schocker. Wirklich herfitg.


----------



## UtC-4TuNe (6. November 2011)

eZehicheL schrieb:


> Zum einen in Fallout 3 in diesem Dunwich Gebäude, weil dort immer wieder mal Türen zufallen oder
> Bildschirme zerspringen. Ich hatte die ganze Zeit panisch mein Radar nach einem roten Strich abgesucht.
> Sehr schön gemacht, die Tunnel waren auch nicht ohne.
> 
> ...


 
Danke für den tip  gleich mal Amnesia wieder rauskramen und das "White Night" suchen :p


----------



## Neawoulf (6. November 2011)

eZehicheL schrieb:


> Dann natürlich noch Amnesia, aber weniger das Hauptspiel sondern eine Custom Story namens "White Night".
> Ist eine Mischung aus Penumbra Black Plague und Amnesia. Allein die Soundkulisse ist dermaßen verstörend
> das man es nicht länger als 15 Minuten am Stück aushält. Dazu kommen dann noch die Monsterbegegnungen
> und andere fiese Schocker. Wirklich herfitg.


 
Danke für den Tipp, hab's mir mal runtergeladen und ausprobiert, macht einen richtig netten Eindruck. Mal was anderes, als die üblichen Felswände der Schlossverließe im Hauptspiel und in den meisten Mods. Erstaunlich, wie heftig man sich erschrecken kann, nur weil ne verdammte Glühbirne platzt (ich mache erstmal Pause, die brauche ich).


----------



## Rising-Evil (7. November 2011)

Fallot 3 das DLC " Point Lookout" in welchem in dem unheilmichen Sumpf dauernd dieser Degenerierten Hinterwäldler rumlaufen
+
in Thief 3 die Mission in der Wiege, welche zu einer Irrenanstalt umgebaut wurde
+
Dead Space , als man dem sich regenerierenden Necromorph begegnet


----------



## keggy (7. November 2011)

Gruseligste Spiel mit Abstand war Condemned Criminal Origins beim 1. durchspielen. Die Atmosphäre des ganzen Spiels war unglaublich


----------



## Exar-K (8. November 2011)

Ich wollte es grad schreiben, da hab ich es noch im Artikel gesehen: Eternal Darkness.
Wie das Spiel alles manipuliert hat war grandios, man wusste quasi nie, ob der Spielverlauf gerade normal abläuft, oder der Wahnsinn wieder die Oberhand gewonnen hat und alles nur Einbildung ist.


----------

